# Beware: ticks are out



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I went on a long hike yesterday with my son and about midnight I was digging a tick out of my inner thigh. Ouch!
I sure am sore this morning. It sucks getting old.:grin:
Anyway, remember to do those tick checks when you get back home or camp while out scouting this summer.


----------



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ticks are terrible here in the northeast. I was pulling them off me daily while working in the maple sugar woods and then while turkey hunting. I then sprayed my clothes with Permethrin. You hang your clothes, spray them per the directions, wait two hours, then wear the clothes - no ticks on you. You can wash the clothes (pants, socks, shirt) up to six times before needing to retreat them. Purchase the pray at Cabelas or look for ir where bug repellant is sold. Our state Fish and Wildlife Dept. is issuing the stuff to the Wardens.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

F250 said:


> Ticks are terrible here in the northeast. I was pulling them off me daily while working in the maple sugar woods and then while turkey hunting. I then sprayed my clothes with Permethrin. You hang your clothes, spray them per the directions, wait two hours, then wear the clothes - no ticks on you. You can wash the clothes (pants, socks, shirt) up to six times before needing to retreat them. Purchase the pray at Cabelas or look for ir where bug repellant is sold. Our state Fish and Wildlife Dept. is issuing the stuff to the Wardens.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

F250 said:


> Ticks are terrible here in the northeast. I was pulling them off me daily while working in the maple sugar woods and then while turkey hunting. I then sprayed my clothes with Permethrin. You hang your clothes, spray them per the directions, wait two hours, then wear the clothes - no ticks on you. You can wash the clothes (pants, socks, shirt) up to six times before needing to retreat them. Purchase the pray at Cabelas or look for ir where bug repellant is sold. Our state Fish and Wildlife Dept. is issuing the stuff to the Wardens.


x1,000
Never had a problem with ticks in UT, but here in the South, they are terrible.
Started using Sawyer's (you can also get farm grade at tractor/farm stores, but it has a petroleum smell), and since then? Nothing. Not a single tick through Spring turkey season and early Fall bow season.
Amazing stuff.


----------

